# Reasonable Solicitor



## TheLayMan (6 Sep 2003)

Hi, Does anyone know of any reasonable solicitor who doesn't charge over the top for purchasing properties??

I presume they are all knowledgeable about the various Tax incentive property legal things.

I would appreciate if someone can point me to the right person.

Cheers


----------



## rainyday (6 Sep 2003)

See our  for details of low-charging solicitors, though I can't comment on their knowledge of tax incentives etc.


----------



## Slash (8 Sep 2003)

> I presume they are all knowledgeable about the various Tax incentive property legal things.



Don't presume any such thing!

Some solicitors are knowledgeable and many are not. Some have no clue how Section 23 works (or worked). Be sure to verify the level of expertise, or you could end up losing money.


----------



## stobear (8 Sep 2003)

I am just about to start into this conveyancing, and homebuy/homesell seem to offer a good deal, check out their link [broken link removed]. I think other visitors to this site have also used them so have a root around to find references.

Stobear


----------



## Vanilla (9 Sep 2003)

*Solicitors fees*

Firstly, I should point out that I am in the legal trade myself, so I may be slightly biased.
That said, would you go to the cheapest doctor you know, or the one you thought was the best?
I'm not saying that just because they are cheaper they are not as good- that remains to be seen from peoples experiences of the scheme. However IMHO it is more likely that you will get a good service from someone who comes recommended, not just from someone who operates as a kind of franchisee in a low cost scheme. 
Do ask a solicitor who comes recommended to quote you. If their quote is more than the scheme, tell them, they may match the quote, and then at least you are dealing with some one who comes recommended.


----------



## MAC (10 Sep 2003)

*Hmmmmm.....*

Reasonable Solicitor - another one for the Oxymoron list? 

MAC


----------



## CM (10 Sep 2003)

*Dermot Deane*

Have you looked at Dermot Deane ? Still very expensive, but good quality, and way cheaper than most of those Shysters.


----------



## mr trellis (28 Mar 2004)

Recently hired a Dublin-based solicitor, Cynthia Lennon (office on College Green), to do tricky conveyancing work on a house I bought. Excellent service and attention to detail, thoroughly professional - far cheaper than what other solicitors charge!


----------



## ninsaga (28 Mar 2004)

> Recently hired a Dublin-based solicitor, Cynthia Lennon (office on College Green), to do tricky conveyancing work on a house I bought. Excellent service and attention to detail, thoroughly professional - far cheaper than what other solicitors charge.....



..Ok Cynthia eerrr I mean mr trellis


----------

